# volunteer in sport events in HK



## sweeper21 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm just wondering is there any way you can volunteer in golf tournaments and other sport events in Hong Kong? If so, are there any websites that are useful? I'm having trouble researching this, so if you know anything about volunteering in sports, I'd be very grateful. Thank you in advance!!


----------

